# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Port Antonio Message Board >  Some Port Antonio Photos 2

## sunchaser



----------


## Vince

I'm ready for more pictures! lol- Ya'll taking breath taking pictures !

----------


## sammyb

You got up to Geejam or were the Jolly Boys performing somewhere else?  Rafting, Piggy's SIGH

----------


## sunchaser

We saw them at Geejam.  I had such a bad cold that I had been considering cancelling but was so glad that I didn't.  They were one of the many highlights of our trip.

----------


## sammyb

NICE!!  Where did you stay?

----------


## sunchaser

We stayed at Goblin Hill Villas, which was perfect for us.  Although Geejam looked very, very appealing!

----------


## sammyb

> We stayed at Goblin Hill Villas, which was perfect for us.  Although Geejam looked very, very appealing!



Sweet!

----------

